# Anyone else try the vitamin B-12 shot?



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

I finally decided, after much research, to get a vitamin B-12 shot. I'll get another one in a month and we'll see if it helps with the energy level. Anybody else try this? I know of people that it didn't do anything for, but there are some who said it worked wonders for them. The usual story right!! Would like to hear how if affected anyone else. Thanks DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Nearly 30 years ago when my doctor diagnosed me with "muscular rheumatism" (old name for fibro) he was giving me B12 shots. They did help raise my blood pressure and gave me more energy. I was supposed to go every week for one but at that time he was old fashioned and did not use disposable syringes or needles and had to autoclave them himself. That makes the needles dull! I had a total of six before I gave up and quit. Now those injections are practically pain free because of the small gauge, disposable needles. By the way, you should not take Vit B12 orally - it does not work.Southernsmtay_dc###yahoo.com


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I get a B-12 shot once a month, in fact I think I'm due for one this week. It helps pretty much, I feel better taking them than not taking them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Deedee, have you ever had a blood panel on your b-12 or folate? I had mine done a few times in thelast couple of years. Unbeliavably they were okay, alittle on the low side but withing range. I still decided to start taking a B-100 complex(which made me feel alot better) and my last bloodwork actually showed my B-12 to be on the very high side! My new doctor was please to see that. Hope your shots work


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Thank you all for the response. I will be getting another shot in a month. My Dr figures I may not see any improvement until after the second one. I don't remember having that specific blood panel done, which doesn't mean much, there have been so many!!Has the B-12 helped with the muscle pain. I have had trouble with trigger points, but now I have had quite a bit of pain in my back muscles. They are very tense, which is moving up into the left side of my neck. I can hardly bend my head in that direction. Then, of course, it is causing more headaches. I have been doing tons of stretches, which help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

I was just reading that B12 shots also help re depression. Anyone know what I should say to my doctor to have him start me on a treatment for them? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

I just mentioned to my MD that I would like to try them and we had a chat in the office before I got the injection, because he wanted to know about the research I'd done and to see how I was doing. By the way, I can't believe how it has affected me! I just got back from a trip to Canada (My mom had a lensectomy in both eyes) and have not had one headache or any sign of a crash!!! I was in bed by 10:00 every night and up early. I did have some restful, slow mornings, but usually with 6 days of activity like this, I would have had a HUGE CRASH. My only explanation is the B-12 shot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

I think vit b shots work well for energy, and got them with all my pregancies to stay up. Have you ever tried malic acid/magnesium combo for the muscle fatique and pain, it really works. I was doing this for along time and when i stoped the weakness and pain came back. OH, and vit b internally if you take a quality product does work, but you need to get it in faster by the shots then start taking internally(high dose) and that will work to maintain


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

DSF & Shay - Thanks for the helpful info I go to the Doctor's tommorrow and among other things I am going to try and insist on the b12 shot. Shay could you suggest a certain brand or brands that carry that combination and that you trust? Thanks alot! sjc


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Thanks Shay, I do use magnesium along with calcium and it does work good. I have had slight "flu symptoms" since getting home, which is a far cry from the crash I would have gotten otherwise. I even took a 2 mile walk with friends and my dogs today! I have taken 2 naps too. SJC, I have talked with 3 pharmacists, a dietician and my MD about vitamins/minerals and they all concur that the cheaper brands are just as good as the expensive ones. I use the WalMart brand vitamins and minerals, the magnesium and calcuim and have good results. With the more expensive brands, you are just paying for the name. DSG


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I have defiency of folic acid and today I got a letter from my MD; I also have defiency of B12. I am on sick leave until August 31 and will not see my MD until August 25. Anyway, she prescribed me B12 in pill form, but I will ask her about getting B12 shots when I see her next time. I also heard that shots are much better than taking it oral. I began to take folic acid a month ago but I still havent got up to normal blood levels. I think I have more energy since I began to take folic acid though... I have heard some people say that after B12 shots they were feeling much better regarding pain, and some say they feel more energetic but they still have a lot of pain. I have been thinking about this a lot; why are there so many fibro patients who have defiency of folic acid and vitamin B12? Do any of you know? I mean doctors always say there are no tests for FMS but there has to be a link between vitamin B and fibro!Take care, Mio[This message has been edited by Mio (edited 07-06-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

Hi Mio, It does get frustrating without any answers. The hard part about finding the solutions to help us is that we all react differently to treatments and/or drugs etc. I never showed a b-12 deficiency, but the shot seems to be helping me out a little. I notice it when I take my walks. I don't get so out of breath so easy.


----------

